# Gun Season Already? :(



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Is it gun season on friday already???

What happened to the time? It seems like yesterday I was biding my time on stand, going "I have a whole month till gun season", and now its here!

Im planning on hunting HARD this week. I hate gun season, makes all my guys go nocturnal, especially now that they've finally really started to move.  Plus I hate wearing orange. I wish theyd move it back a week, give us real hunters :lol: :lol: some more rut time to ourselves. Not like most of the gun hunters are using any rut tactics anyway.

Ill probably sit all day friday and saturday, ive had decent luck in past years doing that, but than ill take a "break" for a couple weeks, maybe shoot some geese.
Anybody else opting NOT to shoot a deer with a gun this year? How many of ya out there will try to tag your gun tag with your bow?

Stay safe, dont let any orange gang bangers shoot ya. And remember, if something starts zipping through the treetops, its probably a good sign to climb down and seek cover.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have also had good luck bowhunting during the first weekend. The deer really move!

I shot my deer last year on Friday night of opener!

I will be doing alittle herd reduction on Friday!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

No buck rifle tag for me this year. Hoefully there will be some ducks around to chase this weekend. If not, I will be braving it in a treestand with the bow. I wish it was turkey weekend all ready.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahh don't be scared in a tree stand! Just put a ton of orange on and hang on! You WILL have a buck run by. It is a for sure deal!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll be sitting in mine the second weekend of deer gun season!! Wearing the orange and hoping for Mr. Big!!!!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I have some non concurrent doe tags left and still have my archery tag. Probaly going to be going afield with bow and rifle. Try to bring a buck in but if a long shot at a doe is there game over. Have to stock the freezer full this year and not taking any chances at eating any tags. Im going all out before the gun season opens for sure. We'll see, wife still wants to bow hunting during rifle season, shes going to be toting both I think as well, kind of a pain but we have no gun buck tags.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> I wish theyd move it back a week, give us real hunters some more rut time to ourselves.


No kidding the gun season pretty much ruins any bow hunting opportunities during the main rut here.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

RiverRob said:


> I have some non concurrent doe tags left and still have my archery tag. Probaly going to be going afield with bow and rifle. Try to bring a buck in but if a long shot at a doe is there game over. Have to stock the freezer full this year and not taking any chances at eating any tags. Im going all out before the gun season opens for sure. We'll see, wife still wants to bow hunting during rifle season, shes going to be toting both I think as well, kind of a pain but we have no gun buck tags.


Not being the patrolling police, just curious... is it legal in ND to bring both a bow and rifle to the treestand?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> give us real hunters some more rut time to ourselves.
> 
> Stay safe, dont let any orange gang bangers shoot ya.


those statements really piss me off.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

bretts said:


> RiverRob said:
> 
> 
> > I have some non concurrent doe tags left and still have my archery tag. Probaly going to be going afield with bow and rifle. Try to bring a buck in but if a long shot at a doe is there game over. Have to stock the freezer full this year and not taking any chances at eating any tags. Im going all out before the gun season opens for sure. We'll see, wife still wants to bow hunting during rifle season, shes going to be toting both I think as well, kind of a pain but we have no gun buck tags.
> ...


Nope. If you're bowhunting only a pistol is allowed. 
http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/deer/index.html#firearms


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

that's what I thought. Good to know.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Drake Jake said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > give us real hunters some more rut time to ourselves.
> ...


Well bud, you must have selective reading. You forgot to add the stupid smiling face things to your quote. Or are you not in the mood to take a joke today?


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I always thought you could carry a rifle during rifle season and still shoot one with your bow if you wanted to? I thought you could fill your rifle tag with a bow if you wanted to? Anyone know for sure. I know during bow only season you can't but for some reason I thought you could during rifle season??? :huh:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

stickem14 said:


> I always thought you could carry a rifle during rifle season and still shoot one with your bow if you wanted to? I thought you could fill your rifle tag with a bow if you wanted to? Anyone know for sure. I know during bow only season you can't but for some reason I thought you could during rifle season??? :huh:


You can certainly fill your rifle tag with your bow during the regular gun season, however you CANNOT bring more than one weapon with you to the stand unless it's a pistol, but not to be used in taking whitetails.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

> All legal bow equipment as listed in the deer bow season section is legal during the deer gun season.


Yes, you can use your bow for your rifle tag, or you can fill your bow tag during rifle season as well, with your bow of course.



> No firearms, except handguns, may be in the hunter's possession while hunting with a deer bow license. However, handguns may not be used in any manner to assist in the harvest of a deer with an archery license.


I've always took it that if you plan on filling your bow tag during rifle season, you cannot have a rifle with you in your possesion, even if you have a rifle tag. Does anyone know if this is wrong?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Beat me to it bretts.  


> however you CANNOT bring more than one weapon with you to the stand unless it's a pistol, but not to be used in taking whitetails.


That's how I've always interpreted it as well.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

i spoke with a DNR Guy a couple years ago and asked that question and the response that he gave me was that if you not within a reasonable distance from you dwelling that you can secure it whare you stay ( if you are camping in you vehicle or base camp ) but durring that actual harvesting portion you cannot have it with you if you are using a bow tag. if you only have concerent season tags or a rifle tag you can have anything you want on you. this was ND the MN DNR say that you cant have it on you at all untill the Harvest is reported. now this is just my sea lawering but whare i am going the its about a 90% chance that if i get checked that it will be the same warden.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Drake Jake said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > give us real hunters some more rut time to ourselves.
> ...


Easy rod, easy. Just messing around.

As for the bow/gun issue. I was always under the assumption that if its a rifle tag, and rifle season is open you could have any combination of any legal weapon with you. Likewise for concurrent doe tags, given the season for that paticular weapon is still open.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

you can't have two weapons with you afield. That is illegal.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

So if I have a rifle tag, can I bring 2 rifles with me to the stand (like a 300 win mag and a 22-250)?

And if the answer is no, why would there be a law against that?


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

What if you went afield without your bow license?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Seems like a lot of people are wondering about this. I've emailed a G&F biologist to try to get this clarified. I'll let you guys know what I find out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You can go out there with your bow, and a rifle.... IF you do not have your regular bow tag with. AKA the anywhere anything tag. If you have a buck rifle tag, and extra doe tags... You can have your bow and your rifle. JUST NO BOW TAG!

Hope that clears things up!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You can go out there with your bow, and a rifle.... IF you do not have your regular bow tag with. AKA the anywhere anything tag. If you have a buck rifle tag, and extra doe tags... You can have your bow and your rifle. JUST NO BOW TAG!
> 
> Hope that clears things up!


Are you sure? The way I understood it was only you can only have one weapon with you while out hunting...unless it was a pistol not to be used on big game. One weapon only, can't carry a bow and rifle with you out to the stand.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I called the game and fish today and spoke with a woman who said you can carry a rifle and a bow if you don't have your archery tag with you.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > You can go out there with your bow, and a rifle.... IF you do not have your regular bow tag with. AKA the anywhere anything tag. If you have a buck rifle tag, and extra doe tags... You can have your bow and your rifle. JUST NO BOW TAG!
> ...


Yeah I asked a warden! Just make sure you don't have that bow tag or they will nail you!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

uke: "No firearms, except handguns, may be in the hunter's possession while hunting with a deer bow license. However, handguns may not be used in any manner to assist in the harvest of a deer with an archery license." 
Should be legal if you have both a rifle and archery tag. Nd is funny like that though, kinda of like that law with no magnification on muzzle loader scopes. Guess im going to have to improvise my tactics.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

RiverRob said:


> Should be legal if you have both a rifle and archery tag. Nd is funny like that though, kinda of like that law with no magnification on muzzle loader scopes. Guess im going to have to improvise my tactics.


Why? They just dont want to tempt guys to shoot their archery tag with a gun. But if all you have a gun tag on your person, any legal weapon is legal. Guaranteed if you could have that archery tag in the pocket and a rifle in your hand alot of archery tagged deer would have nice little round holes in them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Guaranteed if you could have that archery tag in the pocket and a rifle in your hand alot of archery tagged deer would have nice little round holes in them.


Very true, but sad. I can't believe so many people are that stupid and lazy. I would like it if I had both tags I could carry both. While stalking a big mulie buck this week(hopefully) for my rifle tag, it would be nice to smack a decent one with my bow too. I guess I will just have to find the rifle buck early on and hunt the rest of the week with the bow.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Good luck laite... you lucky SOB.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZOC1QXT ... re=related


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Well the answer I got from G&F wasn't even a little help. But it seems the question has been answered. Good luck everybody!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hamm said:


> Well the answer I got from G&F wasn't even a little help. But it seems the question has been answered. Good luck everybody!


What did they tell you?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

> DEER GUN SEASON - YOU CAN CARRY/USE EITHER A FIREARM (THAT MEET THE MIMIUN REQUIREMENTS) OR A BOW.
> 
> DURING THE DEER BOW SEASON YOU CAN ONLY BE IN POSSESSION OF A HANDGUN BUT IT CAN['T] BE USED TO HELP IN ANYWAY TO ASSIST IN HARVESTING A DEER.


I asked specifically, if I wanted to fill my bow tag during rifle season (assuming I had a rifle tag and wanted to fill it too), if I could carry both rifle and bow afield. :-?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Good luck laite... you lucky SOB.


Hey, thanks!


----------

